# Reptile Keepers in Scotland



## Central Scotland Reptiles (Nov 23, 2008)

The Forth Valley Reptile Club meet on the 2nd Sunday of every month (which happens to be this coming Sunday) at the Bowmar Centre in Alloa - meetings start at 2pm. 

We usually have a guest speaker - this month it is a reptile quiz and along with some festive food and drinks. 

Non members are most welcome, we don't bite........................


----------



## cherryshrimp (Aug 1, 2012)

Is this fairly well attended? Never knew there were any Scottish herp clubs.

To members have a wide variety of interests? From far afield?


----------



## Tanzer (May 13, 2012)

Ooo sounds good, if I had a car I'd pop along. Will look out for future meetings : victory:


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

cherryshrimp said:


> Is this fairly well attended? Never knew there were any Scottish herp clubs.
> 
> To members have a wide variety of interests? From far afield?


Yes, and FVRC is Scotland's longest running rep club, at a ripe old age of 6 years!

Our members keep a variety of exotic critters, not just reptiles and we get a rage of presentation topics from speakers as well as organising trips to zoos etc. which often include behind the scenes tours.



Tanzer said:


> Ooo sounds good, if I had a car I'd pop along. Will look out for future meetings : victory:


 Where in Scottyland are you? If you were keen and one of our existing members was near you I'm sure you could be cheeky an get a lift 


Our AGM is scheduled for 12th January, we've got some stuff to [re] discuss and agree on but once the "boring" stuff is done with we're having a casual handling/show and tell type session afterwards with beasties members are bringing along if that sounds more fun for you guys!

Would be great if you guys could come along, click the link in my sig if you want to check out our Facebook page and feel free to message myself or Central Scotland Reptiles if you want to blether a bit more


----------



## Middleton Mouse (May 16, 2013)

I went to a few of the meetings years ago but sort of drifted away. Will need to try and get back in the new year.


----------

